

Artificial Life Likely in 3 to 10 Years! - nickb
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8R4H0Q00&show_article=1

======
jey
Yawn. Call me once you have results, or at least a reasonable theory
justifying your optimism. Getting a bunch of lipids to assemble into a sphere
doesn't convince me that you are going to soon create "wet artificial life".

------
avehn
While the paranoia prone part of my mind worries, I believe this is definitely
a wonderful thing. Imagine the possibilities for the planet and beyond.

